# How wide is too wide?



## creativewriting (Apr 20, 2010)

What is the common ground when it comes to width of a pen?  

This is a very subjective question, but I can at least get a good average.  Several of the kit pens (Majestic, Emperor, etc.) are very substantial.  I have never taken a reading on them, but they have some meat.  For me I like a hefty pen.  I am also a little above average in size so for me using a Baron or Jr. is not that comfortable.


----------



## jskeen (Apr 20, 2010)

well, there is the question of the diameter of the pen body itself, and then the diameter of the section/nib/lower body where you actually hold it.  For most ballpoint pens, the size is usually pretty close, but for screw cap pens, there can be a pretty big difference.  I find that the larger section of a full size gent is more comfortable than the smaller section of a jr, but I don't necessarily find the larger overall diameter to be a plus.  I've been eyeballing Brian's kitless designs very closely because that ratio seems a little smaller.    Of course that's all personal and subjective, so you are going to get as many different answers as you do respondents.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 20, 2010)

Everybody is different, so girth is highly subjective. 

I just try to be flexible and offer a range from slims all the way to custom giant grips.


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 22, 2010)

I offer the slimlines up to about the Majestic Jrs, Cigars are among the thicker that I offer. I have always had people commment on how large the Majestic Jr that I keep in my pocket for marketing reasons. Early on I turned an El Grande or something to that nature and it took a very long time to sell about three times the time to sell than a slightly smaller diameter pen


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm with Don, it's subjective.  I really don't care for the slimline (too thin for my hand), I'm partial to a little "junk in the trunk", that is a bit wider in the body.  It is more comfortable and less stress on the hand. (After reading this, you can now take you mind out of the gutter.)


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 24, 2010)

I like a pen between 3/8 and 1/2 diameter.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 24, 2010)

I think the general public is conditioned to think that pens should be a certain size. I doubt many of them have ver tried writing with a cigar size pen and if my sales are any indication they probably never will!  :biggrin:


----------



## rsmith (Apr 24, 2010)

Again, this is VERY subjective.  I offer many different thicknesses, but I offer them by taking into acount WHO I want to market each pen for.  If I want the pen to be something that gets used everyday, I will offer a smaller diameter in a simpler shape.  If I have a very intricate or rare material, or one with alot of historical significance, nice engraved box, etc...then I tend to market those more toward collectors especially at the higher price point I have them at.  These will usually end up on a larger sized pen, usually with a nice fountain nib.  The size complements and shows off the material more, not necessarily the components.  I don't expect anyone to write on a daily basis with these, and in all reality they will probably end up in a display case or as a nice desk accessory.
I would tend to think that with a lot of the intricate PC work, a number of these tend towards the second example, but it's all subjective  The most important thing IMO, is that the size of the pen complements the size of any components you choose to use...


----------

